# When is Moab opening?



## Mongoose (May 11, 2021)

I was in Moab for mother's day weekend.  Drove through the resort grounds.  No real change from when I drove through in March.  No signs of hiring and no signs for Worldmark or Wyndham.  It looks ready to open...


----------



## UGA1981 (May 11, 2021)

Not until mid 2022

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose (May 11, 2021)

UGA1981 said:


> Not until mid 2022
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Where did you hear that?  It has to be costing them a fortune just sitting there.


----------



## UGA1981 (May 11, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> Where did you hear that?  It has to be costing them a fortune just sitting there.


I learned from someone at the Orlando corporate office. I have certainty the information is accurate. The company is absolutely shut down on adding inventory at this time


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 17, 2021)




----------

